# Unable to Run Batman Arkham Asylum Setup!!



## gunner4life (Oct 17, 2009)

HI All

Plz help!!!

I purchased a copy of the game Batman Arkham Asylum . 
PC crashed in between due to a power failure while i was running the Setup.
Once i rebooted the PC i am unable to continue or start the installation.
The Install Game button on the Setup Page is not highlighted.i have attached a screenshot of the same.

I am running Win XP SP2 with AMD 64 X2 Dual Core 3.0 GB Ram

Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
Do you remember where you installed the files? They may be some files left over and the game may think it's installed.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank You!!!

I Installed it on drive C:
I deleted that folder and also removed the registry key from 
HKEY Local Machine-->Software


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright so it works? If it is please mark this thread as solved.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope!!

It still doesnt work!:sigh:
I deleted the registry key and rebooted the PC but it still doesnt work:sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi.

Just for future reference. It isn't a great idea to go poking around in the registry, you can do serious damage if you aren't really careful.

Try downloading RevoUninstaller, check if the game is listed as something you can uninstall. If it is, uninstall it, restart your computer and try to install again.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

gunner4life said:


> Nope!!
> 
> It still doesnt work!:sigh:
> I deleted the registry key and rebooted the PC but it still doesnt work:sigh:


Same error still? Followed lord_sirian's advice and post back with results.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi
I installed the Revo Uninstaller Application but the game is not listed as an installed application.
Please suggest another alternative 

Thank You


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

If revo did not detect the game installed, that means it's something else. I think revo is the best uninstaller and that is why I believe all of us recommend. You can try looking for it with windows but I doubt that will do any good. 

There is probably some files left over. Have you tried hitting play game or game setup and see what error message they say?


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 17, 2009)

If i hit Play Game i get an erro as Specified file not found!
The only function which works is the Install DirectX key.Whiich i have installed.still no joy


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is weird, if it doesn't show install that means there is some file behind I believe. Have you tried contacting the companies support. I am going to search for you, but see if they have any for you. Or check their faqs.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

It's most probable that there are some leftover files that you're missing. Deleting the registry key is probably why Revo couldn't find it. Try just doing a search for something like "Batman", tell it to find hidden files/folders as well.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 17, 2009)

i did run a search after enabling a hidden file search as well, however no files were found relating to the game.i have run through the FAQ's on the webpages below www.eidos.co.uk/support/index.html
ww.eidos.com/support.html
and also the readme file on the Installation DVD, still havent found anything


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's a leftover file. Keep looking, folders my documents everything.'


----------



## hrshd.slvdr (Nov 30, 2009)

hi i have seen the entire page and all the replies posted on it. first try all those and after that in the start menu type run and then in the dialogue box that appears type "regedit" and press enter. then on the left corner click on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, THEN CLICK ON SOFTWARE AND IN THAT DELETE THESE TWO FILES BY THE NAME "EIDOS INTERACTIVE LIMITED" AND "ROCKSTEADY GAMES" AND THEN TRY TO RUN THE SETUP. it worked on my PC and i hope so that it works on your PC. best of luck. reply me.

Moderator Edit: Always make a backup of your registry before making any changes. Deleting registry entries without knowing what you're doing could cause all kinds of problems.


----------

